# Looking for a job



## Jack Nguyen (Mar 27, 2016)

Dear all my friends from Australia .
I'm Jack Nguyen, I'm Vietnamese, currently living in Vietnam. I'm a opened mind man, inthusiastics, have a lot of sense of humor,easy going , been studied about tourism, hotel, hospitality for a while , more less 10 years working in customers service and hospitality . Being doing as a professional tour guide in Vietnam, Lao, Singapore, Malaysia and elswhere in Asia. I'm working as a boutique Hotel Manager in Hanoi Vietnam. I'm falling in love with Australia, I would like to go there to work and live. So if any one could help me as sponsor or could hire to work for that should be grateful for me. Having me, you will have a hard working man, police, knowlegdable, enthusiastics, attentive person.
Please let me if there is any one can help me.
Thanks very much and much appreciate your help.
Hope to hear from you soon
The best regards
Jack Nguyen
what's app : +84 974 019915


----------



## neoleo (Jul 5, 2016)

NO, you cannot expect anyone to be a sponsor to hire you.

In my experience and info from HR manager long time ago, usually employer prefer people that is already in Australia. After you arrive, then you could try to seek a job. Not easy to get a job, even more difficult to get a better job or dream job ...


----------



## travalla (Oct 19, 2016)

Your best bet is to come here first like Neoleo said. It's really not easy to get a sponsorship but if you come here on working holiday and then spam employers with your resume or go up to heaps of businesses directly and hand them your resume

It's entirely possible for you to find a sponsor this way, although like I said it's definitely not easy or everyone will do it.


----------



## travalla (Oct 19, 2016)

here are some generalist job seeker websites to check out
https://www.seek.com.au
https://www.ozjobs.com.au
https://www.careerone.com.au
https://www.jobsjobsjobs.com.au


----------

